# Von Arabisch in Römisch umwandeln!



## SirShorty (14. Nov 2011)

Guten Tag alle miteinander.
Ich bin neu hier und trotzdem hoffe ich eine Lösung für mein Problem zu finden.
Also ich bin ein totaler Java Anfänger will es aber lernen und ich bin auf so ein Beispiel gestoßen wo ich eine Arabische Zahl in eine Römische umwandeln soll und das dann ausgeben soll!

Also noch mal kurz gesagt:
eine Zahl einlesen (zb: 3)
diese dann in eine römische Schreibweise umwandeln und ausgaben (also wäre das dann III)
und das soll mit jeder zahl bis 1999 funktionieren.

Bitte könnt ihr mir helfen und mit helfen wie ich das angehen soll habe nämlich echt keine Idee.


Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Lg


----------



## Marcinek (14. Nov 2011)

Hi,

ich würde erstmal googeln. Ich denke das Problem wird häufiger diskutiert.

http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/126858-roemische-zahlen-umwandeln.html

Gruß,

martin


----------



## SirShorty (14. Nov 2011)

Das habe ich eh auch schon gefunden aber ich werde daraus nicht schlau! wie gesagt bin ein totaler anfänger.

Deswegen würde ich auch eine Erklärung brauchen warum er jetzt diesen befehl schreibt usw.


----------



## Marcinek (14. Nov 2011)

Ich könnte dir Nachhilfe geben. 

Aber atm könnte man hier nur die Komplettlösung posten, weil du selber nix hast.

Fang doch mal an Zahlen bis 3 als römliche Zahl darzustellen.


----------



## ARadauer (14. Nov 2011)

Am Besten man versucht das mal mit Papier und Bleistift. Wie genau gehst du vor wenn du eine Arabische in eine Römische Zahl umwandelst. Diese Schritte versuchst du dann in einem Programm umzusetzen. Mit ganz einfachen schritten. Vergleichen, Zuweisen, schleifen, entscheiden...

Kannst du es mit Papier und Bleipstift nicht, wirds als Program sowieso nichts...

Wobei nicht entmutigen lassen, so einfach ist die Aufgabe nicht...


----------



## SirShorty (15. Nov 2011)

Danke euch für die guten Tipps! Die waren echt sehr Hilfreich.

Ich hab im Web ein JAVA Einsteigerskript gefunden das hat mir sehr geholfen und damit habe ich es lösen können. 

Bin aber einige Stunden gesessen aber jetzt hab ich es Gott sei dank!  Bin echt froh!

Aber das mit der Nachhilfe Marcinek ist ein sehr nettes Angebot was ich sehr gerne annehmen würde. Nur wie stellst du dir das vor?

mfg


----------



## Marcinek (16. Nov 2011)

Zum Beispiel TS3 und Teamviwer ==> klappt wunderbar.


----------

